# kennel run reviews?



## dogdaddy (Jul 19, 2009)

I am about to buy new kennel runs for a new building. Welded wire hot dip galvanized after all welding and machining. Thus far the two acceptable to me are by TK Products in Michigan and Mason Company. I need a good quality set of indoor/outdoor runs for Labradors. I keep reading horror stories of runs rusting out in 3 years or so. I want a product that will last for many years. I currently have 9 gauge chain link made by a local fencing company. They are ten years old and not a spec of rust or wear anyplace. I have had one dog get severely cut by the twisted ends on the gate panel door and am looking to go with heavy welded wire this time. Pros/cons??? Any help here would be appreciated. I have looked at Options Plus but have read some bad reviews about rust issues in the bottom rails. L BAR M builds a heavy duty kennel but they paint their welds. If not for that they might have the best product out there. Thanks in advance for any help with this. dd


----------

